# I built a caste



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

I built this out of 1/2" MDF yesterday in a total of about three hours. The guy intends to use it for a party as a projection screen.

I am impressed it came out as well as it did. 97" tall, 86" wide.


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's a castle...stupid mobile.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very cool project.......


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That looks great.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice


----------

